# Mud Buddy question



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 9, 2012)

I have a MB5500 black death on a 1854 excel F4. The motor has less then 13hr on it. It would get up to 32mph with just me and 23mph with two and a dog. Yesterday morning it got on plane and ran good. On the way back to the ramp it would not get up over 13mph. The motor was running good and at 4300rmp which is what it has ran it since i got it. The only thing that I have changed was the gas. I put mid grade in it and not high. Mud buddy recommendation is 91 octane. I didn't know that until today. Would that make that big a difference even if the motor was running good and at RPM


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 9, 2012)

It should not make a diffrence,  I had to fill up in venice on newyears eve a couple years ago and 87 was all I could find and I was concerend the hole time I was pre ignighting and causing damage but it ran fine and I checked both cyl out when I got home and there was no damage what so ever.  And that was twenty four gallons of 87 that I ran through it.

 Some one close your vent???? Got a water seperator?  Had you just filled up?

You were turning forty three hundrend and still only running thirteen mph??? if not what was your rpm when running thirteen mph?


----------



## Savage7mm (Sep 9, 2012)

Was it still running 4300 rpm when you were only running 13 mph?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 9, 2012)

Ducker-Vent? and no separator. I had filled up a few weeks ago but right after a filled up is when it did it to me the first time but it fix its self fast so I thought it might have just been a cold engine but when it did it to me all the way back to ramp I knew thats not the reason

7mm- yes it was running at full RMP


----------



## Savage7mm (Sep 9, 2012)

Did you hit anything with your prop or spend any significant amount of time pushing threw mud? 

Sounds like a prop issue if you still turning the same rpms


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 9, 2012)

If its turning full rpm in the water and you have twelve and a quarter inches woth of prop I would say I would have to drive it to figure it out.

Your fuel tank has a vent make sure its open,  put you a glass filter up by the motor so you can always see if you have fuel and no air in the line.  Check ALL your fittings for vac leaks that will let air in.


If you dont have a seperator you need to get one.  as soon as that carb bowl fills up with water you are not going
 anywhere.

It sounds like its ideling right??    Dont feel a skip at full throttle or idel??


----------



## Savage7mm (Sep 9, 2012)

or maybe a clutch issue...????


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 9, 2012)

At eleven and a half inches of prop I started having a problem carring a load.   I could still get on plane and run as long as i was not to heavy but put a bunch of weight in it and I could NOT get out of the hole.

Is this your first mud motor?  I only ask this because I know a certain member on here who got himself a brand new mud motor and took it to west point looking for mud to play in and in less than two hrs on his brand new motor destroyed a prop.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 9, 2012)

Check the prop. I've been through a few


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 9, 2012)

The prop looks good. I has some wear on it but its not beat up or bent. I cant find my tape measure.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 9, 2012)

Im sorry but I spent to much money on that boat and motor to tare it up


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 9, 2012)

Have you pulled the valve covers off yet? Have you checked valve lash?  Are all four push rods still under the rocker arms?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 9, 2012)

The motor is still running at RMP with no funny sounds.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 9, 2012)

And no I havent pulled the covers off the motor only has 12.3 hours on it


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 9, 2012)

Figure out what your prop dia is.  Did you have the boat loaded the same comin and goin? trim still in the same position? 



Did you leave your anchor out???


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 9, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> And no I havent pulled the covers off the motor only has 12.3 hours on it


 


    Oh, Believe me it makes no diffrence at all how many hours it has on it,  Its mechanical and it was assembeled by humans hands.    One of my motors threw a pushrod out from under a rocker arm at 6 hours.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 9, 2012)

Yea everything was the same. On the way back about 100yrd for the ramp we hit some mud and as I was coming out it jumped on plane the rest of the way. I don't have anchors.lol


----------



## Golden BB (Sep 9, 2012)

Definately not a fuel issue if your RPMs haven't changed. Gotta be something in the drivetrain.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 9, 2012)

Bring it to Newnan, I will get you fixed up.

      I cant fix it if I cant see it.   Even though its only got twelve hours on it you dont need to be afraid to bust it open and find out whats wrong with it.


Wait   Three posts up???   This is a problem that comes and goes???       it ran poor up until you got near the dock then it ran right??


----------



## Barroll (Sep 9, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> And no I havent pulled the covers off the motor only has 12.3 hours on it



You still need to check your valve clearance.  Especially after that break-in period.  they should be .005-.006.

Is your boat plowing?  It seems to me like if your turning 4300 and only 13mph your boat is plowing.  Try moving weight more towards the back of the boat.


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 9, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Yea everything was the same. On the way back about 100yrd for the ramp we hit some mud and as I was coming out it jumped on plane the rest of the way. I don't have anchors.lol



If I am reading this correctly, after you hit the mud, it ran great? I'm gonna say you had some junk wrapped in the prop, and the mud cleaned it off, and then it ran fine. That's how I am reading this.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 9, 2012)

Post a picture of the prop


----------



## quackedout (Sep 9, 2012)

It sounds like u have a prop issue. Did u adjust the trim down? When the prop gets worn u sometimes have to trim it all the way down to get the front down so it wil get on plane. Also I would never use mid grade fuel in those motors.


----------



## tashwoo (Sep 9, 2012)

Rev limiter issue if it isnt the prop. Never must with a mud buddy but have had the same issue with a Mercury 50hp Jet motor. Unplugged the rev limiter, after talking to some Merc Mechanics, and it ran fine. Got a new rev limiter and it ran like a champ.


----------



## Loewman (Sep 10, 2012)

Need valve adjustment. Is normal to adjust after the first 10 hrs of operation. Its just getting broke in. Enjoy.


----------



## Cajun_in_GA (Sep 10, 2012)

measure your prop first and post it back.........

if u r running 4300 rpm it can only be a few things........


worn prop - measure it and post up....12.25 is a new one. 
check valve lash
bottom of the boat jacked up real bad
belt slipping - not likely but i have seen it b4.


----------



## Blue Petes (Sep 10, 2012)

Call blake or sid at fastduck motors and tell them exactly what happened to the t and the will tell you whats wrong with it. Great guys and very very knowledgable. Bought my mudbuddy 23 mini with carb exhaust and internals from them and it runs like a scalded dog and i will not let anyone else around touch it.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 10, 2012)

Gaducker said:


> Bring it to Newnan, I will get you fixed up.
> 
> I cant fix it if I cant see it.   Even though its only got twelve hours on it you dont need to be afraid to bust it open and find out whats wrong with it.
> 
> ...



Yea it was. Also the guy hunting with was riding up front with dog. But when I first got it it planed fine with my dad up there.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 10, 2012)

Im gona bet a worn prop and to much weight up front wouldnt let it get out of the hole.


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 10, 2012)

Havana Dude said:


> If I am reading this correctly, after you hit the mud, it ran great? I'm gonna say you had some junk wrapped in the prop, and the mud cleaned it off, and then it ran fine. That's how I am reading this.



Have you run it since the 100 yard run to the dock? I'm betting junk on the prop, and that mud cleared it off. The weight of a dog should not have that great of an affect on a boat/motor like this. I speak from experience, I had a MB 35 hyperdrive I think it was called. If the prop got junk on it, same thing would happen to me. I would run it again to see if it will run out right before I spent money on it. If in deed it had trash on prop and it slung off, there is nothing for anyone to look at.


----------



## Havana Dude (Sep 10, 2012)

Havana Dude said:


> If I am reading this correctly, after you hit the mud, it ran great? I'm gonna say you had some junk wrapped in the prop, and the mud cleaned it off, and then it ran fine. That's how I am reading this.



Have you run it since the 100 yard run to the dock? I'm betting junk on the prop, and that mud cleared it off. The weight of a dog should not have that great of an affect on a boat/motor like this. I speak from experience, I had a MB 35 hyperdrive I think it was called. If the prop got junk on it, same thing would happen to me. I would run it again to see if it will run out right before I spent money on it. If in deed it had trash on prop and it slung off, there is nothing for anyone to look at.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 10, 2012)

Havana Dude said:


> Have you run it since the 100 yard run to the dock? I'm betting junk on the prop, and that mud cleared it off. The weight of a dog should not have that great of an affect on a boat/motor like this. I speak from experience, I had a MB 35 hyperdrive I think it was called. If the prop got junk on it, same thing would happen to me. I would run it again to see if it will run out right before I spent money on it. If in deed it had trash on prop and it slung off, there is nothing for anyone to look at.



I looked at the prop more then once on the way back and nothing was on it.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 10, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I looked at the prop more then once on the way back and nothing was on it.



Like has been said, could be your weight distribution, or a prop where the cup is chewed out of it. Run in any sand?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 10, 2012)

It has been in a little sand.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 10, 2012)

Here are two of mine that are useless. 
How wide is yours across the blade


----------



## QuickLimit (Sep 10, 2012)

You wore the cup out on the prop.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 10, 2012)

QuickLimit said:


> You wore the cup out on the prop.



That's what I see. Hard to tell due to the glare, but yes. 
Sand will kill a prop in minutes.


----------



## QuickLimit (Sep 10, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> That's what I see. Hard to tell due to the glare, but yes.
> Sand will kill a prop in minutes.



Yup.  We wore out a prop in less than 5 minutes Saturday in some sand.  Wide open on the way back and the boat had half the power.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 10, 2012)

It'll happen. Sand is the debil with these things.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 10, 2012)

Thanks for the help looks like I need to order a new one then. What are some of yall get out of your props. seem like 13 hrs is a short life span.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 10, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> Thanks for the help looks like I need to order a new one then. What are some of yall get out of your props. seem like 13 hrs is a short life span.



The life of a prop is dependent on the operator. My current one I have 40+ hours on and it still looks fairly new. But I could change that by trimming down in sand and digging out. Would literally only take 5 minutes to ruin one.


----------



## QuickLimit (Sep 10, 2012)

GSURugger said:


> The life of a prop is dependent on the operator. My current one I have 40+ hours on and it still looks fairly new. But I could change that by trimming down in sand and digging out. Would literally only take 5 minutes to ruin one.




^ This.  Just because it is a mud motor it doesn't mean it is indestructible.  Take care of it and keep a spare prop with you.  Think of sand like a side grinder.  Anything more than a few seconds is murder on that prop.  Good luck with it.


----------



## CootCartel (Sep 10, 2012)

that happened to me last year..  200 yrds of sand will eat a prop up in a few minutes..


----------



## Hard Core (Sep 10, 2012)

Yep, might as well figure a prop a year if you are carefull and hunt much.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 10, 2012)

I could tell the sand was bad for it but I would have never thought it would do it that fast.


----------



## QuickLimit (Sep 10, 2012)

That's what she said.  LOL


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 10, 2012)

^lol

and web foot, it will mess em up quick. Not to bad if you're on plane across, but detrimental if you dig in it.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 10, 2012)

Just for our info did you put a tape on it yet?????

If it make you feel any better the second prop will ALWAYS last longet that your first one....

Typically anywhere you are in sand you can get out and walk it to deeper water.  Even in the wmas in sela where the mud is like soup if you hit sand you can stand on it or at least I havent sank yet. I put one hundrend and forty hours on my first prop and this one has 50 ish on it now.


----------



## rock_solid (Sep 10, 2012)

Do those props have hubs like an outboard prop does? Just curious


----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Great guy's*



Blue Petes said:


> Call blake or sid at fastduck motors and tell them exactly what happened to the t and the will tell you whats wrong with it. Great guys and very very knowledgable. Bought my mudbuddy 23 mini with carb exhaust and internals from them and it runs like a scalded dog and i will not let anyone else around touch it.



      x2  Blake and Sid can fix you up.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 10, 2012)

rock_solid said:


> Do those props have hubs like an outboard prop does? Just curious





No that one is a three quarter hex slip fit.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 10, 2012)

I think your prop looks like its about eleven and a quarter inches.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 11, 2012)

I can't find my tape measure.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 18, 2012)

Ever get this problem rectified?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 18, 2012)

I had it out Saturday and it was the same thing but when I moved my dad back it got up to 16mph. On the why back I was able to get close to the bank because the water is so down. The second I hit the shallow water the boat would shot up to 25mph. I guess that prop doesn't have enough push behind it to get it all the way on plane.


----------



## Barroll (Sep 18, 2012)

Post a pic of the bottom of your boat right at the transom.  Also is it .100 gauge


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 18, 2012)

What's that have to do with a warn prop. Yes it's .1


----------



## Barroll (Sep 18, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> What's that have to do with a warn prop. Yes it's .1



A bottom with a lot of dents will cause excessive drag and could cause the boat from planing.  Especially if you are running a .100 gauge boat in the GA stumps.  Ive had a .100 gauge boat that would dent just sliding over stumps let alone hitting them at any speed.  Keep in mind that that boat is not indestructible, quite the opposite.


----------



## quacktastic (Sep 18, 2012)

Might have a bad hook in your transom.


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 19, 2012)

quacktastic said:


> Might have a bad hook in your transom.



?


----------



## Barroll (Sep 19, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> ?



A large dent on the bottom right at the transom.  It will effect performance.  Who recommended a .100 gauge boat to you?


----------



## webfootwidowmaker (Sep 19, 2012)

Barroll said:


> A large dent on the bottom right at the transom.  It will effect performance.  Who recommended a .100 gauge boat to you?



I did. Is that a problem? bc I haven't seen it. The boats bottom is fine.


----------



## Barroll (Sep 19, 2012)

webfootwidowmaker said:


> I did. Is that a problem? bc I haven't seen it. The boats bottom is fine.



Thats good that the bottom is ok.  You just need to be careful with that boat. .100 5056 is not the strongest stuff out there.  Dont be jumping stumps and stuff like you see on youtube and expect the boat to hold up.  Most mud hulls are made from .125 5086.  Some, mine included, are made from 3/16 (.190) 5086.  I have put some solid dents in my 3/16 hull, so nothing is indestructible.


----------



## Gaducker (Sep 20, 2012)

With a .100 bottom I wouldnt be makin to many runs up the flint with low water.


----------

